# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам керосиновые лампы.

## Serzz

Продаются лампы керосиновые,советские.
1-й вариант.идеальное состояние,полностью исправны,новые с оригинальными стеклами.



цена 65 гр.

2-й вариант.точно такие же,но с отражателями,состояние от хорошего до нового.кроме этих,есть и другие цвета.цена 75 гр.



3-й вариант.послевоенная лампа,все оригинальное.цена 100 гр.




4-й вариант.новое состояние.отражатель из нержавейки.крайне надежна.



цена 200гр.


5-й вариант лампа на ножке.цена 150 гр.




6-й вариант.лампа кобальтового цвета.идеальное состояние.


цена 150 гр.

Просьба все предложения в личку или на моб. 097-810-17-12.
С ув.

----------


## Serzz

актуально

----------


## Serzz

теме ап!есть также различные "летучие мыши"!

----------


## Serzz

ап!

----------


## Serzz

ап)есть различные летучие мыши по разным ценам,ассортимент большой.

----------


## Serzz

актуально!лампы выставлены не все,есть также полностью металлические, с отражателями.

----------


## aleeck

прошу прощения,
откуда у вас их столько???
получили наследство лампами?
а бабушка лампами получала зарплату?

очень интересно

----------


## Serzz

Самое время для покупки лампы)все исправны,а по желанию покупателя заправим на месте)

насчет наследства-можно и так сказать :smileflag: 

фото летучих мышей будут как доберусь до гаража

----------


## YAKOV

Какие летучие мыши есть, можно фото?

----------


## makumazans

Ух!

----------


## Bvlgari

Постарше лампочек нет?

----------


## Bvlgari

А в двух словах?
Каких времён? какие модельки?

----------


## Serzz

Обращаемся)лампа №4 продана.На остальные скидка-не большая, но приятная)

Есть еще 4 лампы,конец 19 века.Дорого :smileflag: Если есть вопросы в -личку,пожалуйста.




относительно поста №8-зеленая советская лет.мышь-65 гр, серебристая 85гр, коричневый фонарь -200гр, ГДР-400гр., зеленая лампа подвесная 450гр.

----------


## old cat

заинтересовал пост № 8 укажите цены

----------


## Serzz

теме ап)

----------


## Serzz

теме ап)

----------


## Serzz

теме ап)

Добавлю,что лампы высокие от 65 см до 1 метра.

----------


## Serzz

актуально)

----------


## Serzz

ап.

----------


## Юрий Буд

можно узнать цены на летучие мыши?

----------


## !ВОЛК

А карбидных ламп нету?

----------


## alkina

Лампы по 65 и 75грн и летучая мышь есть?

----------


## SEPTEMBER.

Круто!!! Походу музей ламп какой-то грохнул?! ))

----------


## D.V.I.S.

Можно цены на лампы

----------


## z-nos

где находятся лампы?

----------


## Serzz

И так по порядку:летучая мышь осталась как в посте 8.
За цены-уточнил в личку.

Лампы-в Одессе)

----------


## Николай79

сколько стоит первая (синяя) из поста №8?

----------


## L/U/D/A

Добрый день. Меня интересует обычная керосиновая лампа. Где находится? Прошу ответить в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## Лавинка

Оставте телефончик!

----------


## Serzz

Пожалуйста)
095-186-43-78.


*Изумительная лампа, Франция, Gien, 1870-1880-е гг*
Gien была основана в 1821 году англичанином Томасом Холлом, который хотел развить во Франции превосходные английские технологии производства глиняной посуды. Производство началось с простой столовой посуды, и постепенно переориентировалось на изготовление изысканной посуды, элементов декора и посуды с фамильными гербами.
Фабрика неустанно трудится над улучшением качества и развитием художественного потенциала. Следуя этой философии, Gien производит уникальные предметы, успешно представляемые на различных выставках с 1855 по 1900. 

Расписная керамика, основание и верх с барельефами отлиты из бронзы.
Шикарная сохранность.
Высота 75 см, без стекла-50 см

----------


## Arabeska

Шикарная коллекция! Вы собирали?

----------


## Serzz

Спасибо!Не всю)

Еще одна лампа
Основание из бронзы,
шток из оникса,
клеймо Hugo Shneider.

----------


## Serzz

Две великолепные каминные лампы.






Шикарная старинная лампа,полностью исправна, работоспособность гарантирована)
Высота 75 см,(без стекла 50 см)..








Старинная английская лампа с расписной колбой,система дуплекс.
Полностью в исправном состоянии!в живую гораздо красивее,чем на фото)

----------


## Needle

Есть нерабочие на разборку? Интересуют летучие мыши , в лс пожалуйста

----------


## Serzz

Все рабочие,в том числе и летучие...)

----------


## joker-

нужна летучая мышь. сколько стоит ?

----------


## Bratello_007

> Летучие по 150 гр.


 А у нас есть места, где к ним запчасти (стекло, фитиль и т.п) можно взять?

----------


## skripugka

а где в Одессе керосин к ним продают?

----------


## Serzz

в хоз-м магазине можно взять без проблем.

----------


## Герман)))

Всё просто супер

----------


## Serzz

кое-что еще осталось)

----------


## vp

Выкладывайте

----------


## Serzz

Немного позже)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)




---------- Сообщение добавлено  26.08.2013 в 00:21 ----------

ап)лампа на последнем фото в резерве.

----------


## apex

Красотища!)))

----------


## Serzz

спасибо)

----------


## buba_mt

А летучие мыши ещё остались?

----------


## Алана

интересуют цена на старинные(все)

----------


## Serzz

На данный момент остались следующие лампы:



по поводу цен: 1-я продажа пока под вопросом, но ориент-но 6500
2-я  -2200 гр,
3-я -3200 гр
4-я -4500 гр.

И еще одна "Сбор урожя", высота 90 см.  цена 5300 гр.

----------


## Luba200

Как в музей попала, даже с экскурсией. Спасибо.

----------


## Serzz

ап)

Продается великолепная старинная дворцовая лампа.Франция,19в.
Основание, верх и цветочные ветви отлиты из бронзы.
Расписная керамика с позолотой.Колба хрустальная,(диаметр колбы 17 см) золотистого цвета с 2-мя рядами каплевидных лепестков.
Высота лампы 87 см. В превосходной сохранности, смотрится потрясающе.
Цена 12 тыс.грн.тел.095-1864378.

----------


## Serzz



----------


## Serzz

ап!

----------


## Риша

Добрый вечер! Очень познавательная тема, я даже и не подозревала о такой красоте!!! Такая великолепная коллекция, жаль было бы продавать(((
А расскажите ярко ли светит керосиновая лампа, работает по принципу сгорающего фитиля? и сильно ли воняет или коптит? Спасибо! Зацепило)))

----------


## Serzz

Добрый вечер)
Спасибо,лампы в живую выглядят еще красивее)
Светят в зависимости от размера головки, самые маленькие 8- свечей, на лампе в посте№ 54 (к примеру) -20 свечей-очень ярко, 53 -15 свечей.
Для ламп есть специальный керосин, вернее его природный заменитель.
Горит ,в отличие от керосина, ярко, без дыма и выделения углекислого газа, копоти-то есть дома можно использовать без проблем.
Если вкратце-то все)

----------


## Денис1990

это не лампы это настоящее чудо я не преставляю как бы я с ними рассталась  жаль что не могу себе купить

----------


## W.L.A.D.

Какая цена на лампу, пост 53, фото №8, зелёная колба с подставкой в виде рыбы?

----------


## Serzz

> это не лампы это настоящее чудо я не преставляю как бы я с ними рассталась  жаль что не могу себе купить


 спасибо)




> Какая цена на лампу, пост 53, фото №8, зелёная колба с подставкой в виде рыбы?


 эту лампу и выше (с розовой колбой) попросили забронировать.

----------


## Serzz



----------


## Serzz

[IMG]http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1401/a8/3b6a63e5044d.jpg[/IMG

----------


## D.V.I.S.

Цена на каминные и на переносную?

----------


## Serzz

цена за пару каминных-6500,
за переносную-3300
ну и на все разумный торг, разумеется.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.01.2014 в 07:59 ----------

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz



----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## G-G

На эту лампу есть крышка на продажу (та, что сверху с ручкой небольшой)? Фитиль бы еще взял, если есть

  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## G-G

> К сожалению крышки нет.


 А стекла к такой нет?

----------


## G-G

> есть только в сборе, отдельно частей нет.


 А где есть? 
Может в курсе

----------


## Serzz

Может на Староконном найдется)

----------


## -PHANTOM-

теме АП

и кстати раз у Вас в подписи написано "Распрадаю все..."

то может на картину за лампами тоже придумаете ценник....... шикарная просто

----------


## Serzz

спасибо) 
картина не продается :smileflag:

----------


## Serzz



----------


## eliabel

как в музее побывала) красота да загляденье) удачных продаж  :smileflag:

----------


## Serzz

спасибо)

----------


## Лора62

Здравствуйте!Меня интересует лампа за 65 гр или 75,где их можно купить?

----------


## Serzz

Здравствуйте, ответил в личку.

----------


## Лора62

Вы мне в личку ничего не написали!А-УУУ

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Svetka

а простые керосинки есть еще в продаже?, те что по 65 грн были

----------


## Serzz

Есть немного другие, советские, также с отражателем и в новом состоянии (ни разу не использовались).
цена 150 гр + неб. торг

----------


## G-G

Расходники есть? Нужно стекло для летучей мыши советской

----------


## Serzz

Расходников к сожалению нет.

----------


## Erena

> Самое время для покупки лампы)все исправны,а по желанию покупателя заправим на месте)
> 
> насчет наследства-можно и так сказать
> 
> фото летучих мышей будут как доберусь до гаража
> Вложение 3226148Вложение 3226152Вложение 3226155Вложение 3316492Вложение 3316493


 Почем такие лампы? Где находитесь?

----------


## Zloybu

> Есть немного другие, советские, также с отражателем и в новом состоянии (ни разу не использовались).
> цена 150 гр + неб. торг


  если можно ссылку или фото, как они выглядят.

----------


## Garag

> если можно ссылку или фото, как они выглядят.


 И мне :smileflag:

----------


## Scorp_Freeman

> если можно ссылку или фото, как они выглядят.


 И мне)

----------


## Serzz

Добрый вечер!
Такие есть, советские, новые-запечатанные -250 гр.штука

----------


## Garag

> Добрый вечер!
> Такие есть, советские, новые-запечатанные -250 гр.штука


 Добрый вечер! А подешевле что-то есть?

----------


## G-G

> Добрый вечер! А подешевле что-то есть?


 Это самые дешевые.
Может поможет - на стараконке и малине видел около 20 см в высоту (китай) за 90 грн.

----------


## Serzz

Были лампы с отражателем  - дешевле, но сейчас остались фонари.
А если пару фонарей брать-то будет скидка :smileflag:

----------


## Trot89

Хочу купить керосинку. Скиньте фотки, цены и где забирать пожалуйста в ЛС или на почту [email protected] u. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## _Foreman_

шикарная коллекция! Удачи в продаже.

----------


## Serzz

спасибо)

----------


## RussianAG

Летучие мыши в какую цену?

----------


## Marishka MV

> Самое время для покупки лампы)все исправны,а по желанию покупателя заправим на месте)
> 
> насчет наследства-можно и так сказать
> 
> фото летучих мышей будут как доберусь до гаража
> Вложение 3226148Вложение 3226152Вложение 3226155Вложение 3316492Вложение 3316493


 Есть эта и сколько стоит? http://static.forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3226148&d=1306236755

----------


## Serzz

из летучих мышей осталась такая:



СССР,50-60е годы, состояние идеальное.цена 300 гр.

----------


## filaml

долго смотрел Ваш раздел, поехал на стара конный рынок там такие лампы по 200 грн, а у Вас по 300, я не уверен но можно и еще дешевле найти... тот кто ищет тот найдёт.. удачной продажи )

----------


## Serzz

Спасибо за пожелания)
что касается летучих мышей-вполне возможно,что есть дешевле.
правда, эта в состоянии " нового", не знаю как там.

----------


## ДЖИНН

а где похищенный керосиновый фонарь с надписью "STERN"? он же еще не продан

----------


## Serzz

Хм, не знаю, чем думаете, когда такое пишете, но я на подобные провокации отвечать не собираюсь.
И подобными заявками советую не разбрасываться.
Видимо, все фонари с такой надписью по умолчанию ваши и не важно, что привезены из заграницы....удобный подход.
Удивляют некоторые люди. Больше ничего Вашего не заметили, надеюсь.

----------


## fiona27

Скажите как можно у вас купит??? и вы в Одессе???как можно с вами связаться??

----------


## Serzz

В Одессе,а купить-просто :smileflag: 
С начала уточняете есть ли эта вещь по тел., а потом при желании приезжаете и покупаете)

----------


## dobreva

Скажи а у вас есть  лампы типа "летучая мышь" или "обычная настольная" или "настенная с отражателем"? Только не китай. Сколько стоит и как купить? Если можно фото. И скажите фильтры на лампу тоже можно у вас купить (цена)? Спасибо

----------


## Serzz

Осталась одна "летучая мышь" советская, новая - (идеальное состояние в заводской упаковке) 1974 год.цена 250 гр

----------


## To-To

Какая красота!!!Классная тема)))

----------


## Serzz

спасибо)

ап)

----------


## Daiitoku

Что есть из ламп? Прошу скинуть все на почту, с ценами (Возможен опт?) [email protected]

----------


## Serzz

отправил)

----------


## koksthebest

> Что есть из ламп? Прошу скинуть все на почту, с ценами (Возможен опт?) [email protected]


 +1 [email protected]

----------


## влависа

Лампы из первого поста ещё есть, самые обычные? Спасибо.

----------


## Альфонсо

Есть ли лампы с самого первого поста?  Самые обычные с отражателями и без?  И если есть то какая цена на сегодня?

----------


## Serzz

из простых ламп ничего не осталось уже.

----------


## patelariy

здравствуйте, Serzz. хочу выбрать у Вас керосиновую лампу. пришлите, пожалуйста, фото и цены на [email protected] 
благодарю Вас

----------


## alexshur

Добрый день!

вышлите плз что есть с фото и с ценами на почту [email protected]
крайне нуждаемся лампой!
Спасибо!

----------


## Serzz

Добрый день!

Из обычных ламп или из старинных?
Из обычных - осталась летучая мышь.
Из старинных -есть несколько красивых ламп.

----------


## patelariy

в какую цену красивые старинные лампы?

----------


## Serzz

Фото отправил, на старинные лампы цены от 250 у.е и выше.

Ниже, к примеру, за 350, белый оникс с бронзой.

----------


## Serzz



----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Paragon74

что осталось в наличии?

----------


## Serzz

Написал в личку)

----------


## ДЖИНН

ну очень одинаковые,не правда ли? могу дать инфо про эту лампу- откуда она(название,год и т.п.)

----------


## Serzz

Да в принципе и так все известно, если необходимо несколько таких -пишите.
(некоторые вещи есть в паре)

----------


## ДЖИНН

2 таких есть?

----------


## Serzz

Если 2 таких фонаря нужны в паре - обращайтесь, не проблема, 2 штуки есть.
Если нужно больше -можно попробовать найти (обычно это месяц-полтора)
Ламп это не касается, они на порядок старше, найти им пару практически невозможно.

----------


## takeoff

Могу предложить керосин авиационный покупателям ламп.керосин при горении не коптит совсем  цена за 1литр  20грн

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## takeoff

на керосин для ламп цена прежняя 20грн за литр. Керосин авиационный не коптит

----------


## Филиппова

А есть не дорогие лампы?

----------


## -PHANTOM-

Вам бы музей ламп создать)))) я бы сходил 

Отправлено с моего D6633 через Tapatalk

----------


## Serzz

> А есть не дорогие лампы?


 Да, должно быть несколько.




> Вам бы музей ламп создать)))) я бы сходил


 Спасибо)работаем над этим :smileflag: 
https://www.facebook.com/Antiques.Odessa/?ref=hl

----------


## Natalulka

Сколько лампа с совой?

----------


## Serzz

550 условных енотов.
https://www.facebook.com/Antiques.Odessa/

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## takeoff

в связи с понижением цены на нефть, стоимость  1 литра керосина составляет 18 грн

----------


## Serzz

https://www.facebook.com/Antiques.Odessa/?ref=hl

----------


## Serzz

Hinks & Son.
Компания была основана британским изобретателем Джозефом Хинксом в Бирмингеме в 1839 году.
В 1865 году компанией был получен патент за изобретение дуплескной головки на лампу, со специальным механизмом тушения фитиля и поднимания стекла.

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Young Spirit

Скажите что есть в продаже из бюджетных советских вариантов, а-ля первый пост типа того, спасибо.

----------


## Serzz

Да, должно было что-то остаться!
Напишите в личку / на моб если необходимо.

----------


## Serzz



----------


## CoMrAdE!

Озвучьте цены на две последние.

----------


## Serzz

верхняя 1200$ (оникс с бронзой), Empire - 450$

----------


## Serzz

Старинная керосиновая лампа конца XIX века "Полярная звезда".

----------


## Vivaspa

Добрый вечер)
Какие есть из тех которые на первой странице?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.01.2017 в 23:03 ----------




> Осталась одна "летучая мышь" советская, новая - (идеальное состояние в заводской упаковке) 1974 год.цена 250 гр


 есть такая?)

----------


## Serzz

Да, есть , ~ 20 $

*тел* 097-810-17-12  :smileflag:

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.03.2017 в 20:51 ----------

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ответил в личку)
В основном последние 2-3 страницы.

----------


## COM

что в наличии?интересует 4 одинаковых советских,дешевых

----------


## Serzz

остались старинные!

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап  :smileflag:  )
250/350/550$

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап )

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап )

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## YuraV

Здравствуйте. 
Есть что похожее?

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10254305&d=1441228767

----------


## Serzz

ап )

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап )

----------


## Serzz

ап )

----------


## Serzz

ап )

----------


## Serzz

ап )

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------

